# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  د. انور العيادة العجارمة – محافظة العاصمة – الدائرة الانتخابية 7

## الحصن نيوز

قرر الدكتور  انور العيادة العجارمة الترشح عن – محافظة العاصمة – الدائرة الانتخابية 7 



لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

